# If You Were The Magic GM Would You Do This Trade???



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

Cleveland Gets:
Andrew DeClercq
Jeryl Sasser
Pat Garrity

Orlando Gets:
Tyrone Hill

The Cavs loose an old player and free up space for Miles, Boozer and Mihm and help them get worse so they can have a better chance at getting LeBron James. Orlando gets a solid inside rebounder presence and get to free up cap space next year when Hill's contract expires and they don't loose that much.

Cleveland:
C-Zydrunas Ilguaskas
PF-Carlos Boozer
SF-Darius Miles
SG-Ricky Davis
PG-Dajuan Wagner

Orlando:
C-Horace Grant
PF-Tyrone Hill
SF-Grant Hill
SG-Tracy McGrady
PG-Darrell Armstrong


----------



## Brick (Jul 15, 2002)

i'd do it.


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

Well Orlando does need some rebound since Ewing left, jk. Tyrone would bring another rebounder in but you lose a shooter in Garrity. If I was the GM I wouldn't do it. Tyrone is getting on in years but maybe if he was 3 or 4 years younger I would do it.


----------



## bluemagic (Jun 29, 2002)

yes, I would, Tyrone is old, but he should still be more effective then Declerq, and having Garrity isn't going to last long in Orlando. The Magic still have hopes of making a big splash next summer in free agency, or else they would have made more permanent moves this summer. Garrity is on the accelerated Bo Outlaw plan, they will unload him by trade deadline next year. I would do this deal especially when you still have mike miller, and if you wanted to replace his shooting, scott padgett is unsigned.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

No way I would do it.

Hill is old as beans and Garrity was huge for Orlando last season. This is a guy that can come in off the bench and score 9-12 points in a 3-4 minute period.

Why would Orlando sign him to that contract if they planned on getting rid of him?


----------



## bluemagic (Jun 29, 2002)

*save face*

they had to, after everyone said they were going to betrays players in the end, after guaranteeing them money, like Amaechi and Wallace, etc, then Hudson was let go, Reid traded, you need one gem you can say well we kept this guy, mainly why Miller is still around, and the heck with Garrity scoring 9-12 in 3-4, he can also go scoreless in 30, while taking shots, and not stoping anyone else from scoring in the process, if that's what you want, Scott Padgett is a cheaper version and more effective in less minutes


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I disagree. I think Garrity was a huge part of Orlando's success last season. Without Garrity, Orlando would have been a much worse team.

And Miller is still around for two reasons: 1, he is best friends with Tmac and 2, he is a very good all-around player at 6'8" that can shoot lights out when he has his confidence.

Everybody tries to rag on Miller, but he is a damn good player, and is now only entering his 3rd season. Give him a break.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

i wouldnt do it either Garrity is a great player in orlando and help them alot last season and t.hill is gettin to old


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

I would do it - IF Cleveland threw in Brian Skinner with Tyrone. But then I love making sound business deals.


----------



## bluemagic (Jun 29, 2002)

*do it*

as of today, that is a great trade for the magic, for a lot of reasons

Garrity was very important to the Magics success last season, they needed him, and he delivered his three point shooting. Now if they trade for Hill, they can also sign Skinner, and Erick Strickland as the third PG. Then those open 3's Garrity was taking will be easy layups for Skinner, Humphrey, Hill, Grant, and Oyedeji. Those shots were taking advantage of the fact the magic needed to score, and that's the only way they were going to take advantage of Garrity. If you dish to Garrity down low, even if he's open, you are wasting your time, he can shoot a higher percentage from three, so they set the offense up that way. This season, if they have the aforementioned guys, everyone in that group can rebound, defend, and finish around the basket at a descent level, and if T-Mac drives now, and the defense collapses from the area those guys will be, he'll probably finish it anyway. If him or Grant Hill doesn't finish it that close, those other guys will, and the contributions they'll make will offset the loss of Garrity. Plus the thing you guys who are against this deal are neglecting is that they kept Mike Miller. He is going to play backup to Hill and McGrady, and get all those minutes there, and where is Garrity going to play.

Also next summer when they are looking at free agency, they won't have Garrity's contract, or Sasser's, and they can go after old vets like Mourning, PJ Brown, Elden Campbell, or younger guys like Jermaine O'neal, Brad Miller, Tim Duncan.

Teams that shoot the three really well, like Boston, Dallas, and Milwaukee, they all have something in common, they lack the rebounding and defense, so they rely on the three.


----------

